#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Will 5G be a game-changer for IoT?

## Bhavya

IoT is one of the popular buzz words in the internet era. We can see new innovative IoT gadgets being launched almost every day in the market. At this moment 5G also on its way, 5G network is not only the step up in speed but also it will change how the world communicates and what we communicate with, so will 5G impact the IoT industry? Will 5G be a game-changer for IoT? Guys, share your thoughts with me in the comments.

----------


## tripidea

> IoT is one of the popular buzz words in the internet era. We can see new innovative IoT gadgets being launched almost every day in the market. At this moment 5G also on its way, 5G network is not only the step up in speed but also it will change how the world communicates and what we communicate with, so will 5G impact the IoT industry? Will 5G be a game-changer for IoT? Guys, share your thoughts with me in the comments.


5G will be stopped by all governments, because of the high radiation. This radiation can effect birds so how can we believe that this won't effect us?

----------


## Bhavya

> 5G will be stopped by all governments, because of the high radiation. This radiation can effect birds so how can we believe that this won't effect us?


True 5G has high radiation that can cause us many health issues. If governments really concern about people's health then as you said they will stop 5G technology.

----------

